# The floor...



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Took a practice PAT today at the Hudson armory. As many of you know the floors at those testing places may as well be ice. I took a digger today and I want to make sure I dont for the real thing. I think my better option is to buy new sneakers, does anybody think that will make a difference or any have other tips? Thanks all, stay safe out there.

TS


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you really want to wear new sneaks that aren't broken in? I wore a shifty old pair. Worked for me


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

When I played indoor soccer as a kid, we used to spray the soles of our sneakers with hair spray. Definitely helped.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Same thing at the test site out here. We passed around a damp rag and cleaned the bottom of our sneakers before the PAT so they gripped like new. You'll be the hit of the PAT if you're the dude with the rag...lol

I've never heard of the hairspray trick, sounds good, but if you go this route get the sticky old school Nana hairspray instead of the low hold high shine slippery stuff we use now.

Good luck!


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help, I like those ideas! :shades_smile:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Same thing at the test site out here. We passed around a damp rag and cleaned the bottom of our sneakers before the PAT so they gripped like new. You'll be the hit of the PAT if you're the dude with the rag...lol
> 
> I've never heard of the hairspray trick, sounds good, but if you go this route get the *sticky old school Nana hairspray* instead of the low hold high shine slippery stuff we use now.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah that's the stuff. I'm talking about Aqua-Net, or Rave. The stuff we use as propellant in potato guns.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yeah that's the stuff. I'm talking about Aqua-Net, or Rave. The stuff we use as propellant in potato guns.


Only the chickens use hairspray.

Gotta try starting fluid or the gas from a propane torch, works much better. A whole bunch more bang for your buck..


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Sounds strange, but before I had to run anywhere on that floor, I licked my hand and wiped it on the bottom of my shoes. Kinda gross but it helped.


I knew you were a hand licker, Lawman.









Gross, just gross.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

TS if you use hairspray make sure you don't change your mind and lick your shoe after the fact:smug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

TopCop24 said:


> TS if you use hairspray make sure you don't change your mind and lick your shoe after the fact:smug:


TC, you're right...anyone who does this could pop positive on the drug test!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

they still let you wear these in the practice PAT right?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help again everyone, today was a success:shades_smile: And Jed I looked into your idea, but it was a little expensive lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats TS. My lungs hurt for TWO DAYS after running and slipping around in the Hudson Armory. Your chest ache?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

SniperGAF said:


> Congrats TS. My lungs hurt for TWO DAYS after running and slipping around in the Hudson Armory. Your chest ache?


Sure does Snipe along with many other aches as well, lol. Plenty of icy-hot for me tonight.


----------

